

Thoughts About Datomic - pron
http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/19310504456/thoughts-about-datomic

======
drcode
I'm pretty sure #3 in this list is not a concern. In datomic, all reads are
done with a stamp that indicates the "point in time" that the read should be
done at. This stamp is essentially the name of a transaction. Therefore, you
can have reads essentially in the same transaction, if you just use the time
of the transaction for this stamp.

(I'd love to hear answers to his other points, however.)

------
jdwhit2
How does the transactor represent a single point of failure? Would it be
possible to have two transactors?

~~~
pron
But then wouldn't they need to coordinate changes to the same data items? (I'm
not too familiar with the Datomic transaction model) If so, making transactors
scale would require sharding.

